# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Nieuw:concreettraining moet mensen van hun depressie helpen

## FRANCOIS580

*De ene depressie is de andere niet. Er bestaan inderdaad verschillende vormen van deze psychische aandoening die steeds méér en jongere slachtoffers maakt en bijzonder moeizaam onder controle is te krijgen. Toch is er voor de vele depressievelingen weer hoop. Inderdaad vooraanstaande Britse wetenschappers zijn ervan overtuigd patiënten met een of anderevorm van depressie, voortaan te kunnen helpen met hun gloednieuwe concreettraining. Met deze soort relaxatietraining wil men de vele slachtoffers van deze aandoening weer leren nadenken over hun geestelijke problemen die aan de basis liggen van hun depressie. Daardoor zouden ze zich ook heel wat minder zorgen maken en veel minder negatieve stemmingen ervaren. Hoe gaat deze concreettraining precies in zijn werk en is ze wel voor alle zieken geschikt?*


*(Francois580)*


Vooraanstaande Britse wetenschappers ontwikkelden recent deze concreettraining, een nieuwe behandelingsmethode waarmee ze mensen die aan een of andere vorm van depressie lijden, terug op het juiste spoor willen zetten. De resultaten van hun onderzoeken leerden dat depressievelingen meestal neiging hebben in abstracte termen te denken over hun uitsluitend negatieve gedachten. De kleinste foutjes en/of mogelijke tekortkomingen vergroten ze uit en hanteren ze meestal als doorslaggevend bewijs om aan te tonen dat ze tot niets in staat zijn. Met hun concreettraining willen de wetenschappers onmiddellijk ingrijpen op deze negatieve levenshouding *.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...et-mensen.html

----------


## gossie

En dan Francois, dan lees je verder op : leefgezonder blog etc.
en dan staat er eigenlijk niet veel. En dan, hoe moet je verder.? Het is volgens mij puur om centen binnen te halen! dat men deze site opent, en eigenlijk niet verder komen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Gossie, maar hier reageer ik niet op. Té gek voor woorden... Sorry!

----------


## Raimun

> *De ene depressie is de andere niet. Er bestaan inderdaad verschillende vormen van deze psychische aandoening die steeds méér en jongere slachtoffers maakt en bijzonder moeizaam onder controle is te krijgen. Toch is er voor de vele depressievelingen weer hoop. Inderdaad vooraanstaande Britse wetenschappers zijn ervan overtuigd patiënten met een of anderevorm van depressie, voortaan te kunnen helpen met hun gloednieuwe concreettraining. Met deze soort relaxatietraining wil men de vele slachtoffers van deze aandoening weer leren nadenken over hun geestelijke problemen die aan de basis liggen van hun depressie. Daardoor zouden ze zich ook heel wat minder zorgen maken en veel minder negatieve stemmingen ervaren. Hoe gaat deze concreettraining precies in zijn werk en is ze wel voor alle zieken geschikt?*
> 
> 
> *(Francois580)*
> 
> 
> Vooraanstaande Britse wetenschappers ontwikkelden recent deze concreettraining, een nieuwe behandelingsmethode waarmee ze mensen die aan een of andere vorm van depressie lijden, terug op het juiste spoor willen zetten. De resultaten van hun onderzoeken leerden dat depressievelingen meestal neiging hebben in abstracte termen te denken over hun uitsluitend negatieve gedachten. De kleinste foutjes en/of mogelijke tekortkomingen vergroten ze uit en hanteren ze meestal als doorslaggevend bewijs om aan te tonen dat ze tot niets in staat zijn. Met hun concreettraining willen de wetenschappers onmiddellijk ingrijpen op deze negatieve levenshouding *.../...*
> 
> Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...et-mensen.html



Beste ..Mr. Francois580 ....

"Concreettraining" (CNT ) .is niet 'n " soort relaxatie training " ..beide zijn verschillend van elkaar !

" Geestelijke problemen " ..liggen niet aan de basis van " depressie " ..ze zijn wel 'n gevolg ervan !! 

CNT gaat ook niet " over het weer leren nadenken over hun geestelijke problemen enz..." ..maar leert wel 'n doelgericht , specifiek denken over negatieve gedachten , wanneer die naar voren komen !! 

Ter verificatie van mijn reactie ,* kan je het originele artikel lezen ,**rechtstreeks op de side van : University of Exeter ..afd.* *Research .News...Prof Edward Watkins ...( die met bedoelde training bezig is ! )*
Je kan dit vinden op : www.exeter.ac.uk/research/news/tit.

Verder vind je op verschillende ned. .sides inderdaad dezelfde tekst die jij hierboven aanhaalt , en in feite 'n rudimentaire vertaling is uit het Engels ! 
mvg.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie!

Ik lees dat de concreettraining patiënten die lijden aan depressie willen doen nadenken over hun negatieve levenshouding...

----------


## Raimun

> Bedankt voor je reactie!
> 
> Ik lees dat de concreettraining patiënten die lijden aan depressie willen doen nadenken over hun negatieve levenshouding...


Beste , 
Er is 'n hemels breed verschil tussen 'n "" negatieve levenshouding ""...
en negatieve gedachten die je soms overmeesteren bij 'n depressieve fase !!
Depressie is te behandelen op verschillende manieren !!
Terwijl " 'n negatieve levenshouding " hopeloos is , er ook geen medicatie voor bestaat ;; ze zit enkel en vooral tussen de twee oren !!!

Eenmaal je door 'n depressie bent, functioneer je " normaal " wat dat dan ook maar mag betekenen !! 
Ben je " terug positief " ingesteld , is het leven weer de moeite waard om geleefd te worden !!!!!
Je hebt het gevoel van de behaalde "overwining" op 'n zéér moeilijk gevecht !!!

Er zijn waarschijnlijk evenveel !! of meer mensen ,
die ""per definitie"" *'n voortdurende negatieve levenshouding hebben ,* *zonder daarom depressief te zijn !!* 
Integendeel , ergeren zij hun omgeving hiermee !!! vinden niets goed ! meestal bij " anderen " , terwijl zij overtuigd zijn van hun " eigen gelijk " !!
Zij mekkeren voortdurend over van alles en nog wat !!! 

Bij 'n depressie ..sluit je je op !!..je loopt er zeker niet mee " te koop "..voel je bij de ander , het niet weten hoe zich te houden ,
omdat er in onze maatschappij nog steeds 'n veel te groot taboe bestaat ivm depressie !!

Ik hoop dat deze reactie U enig inzicht geeft over " depressie " !!
waardoor U deze "patienten" niet meer zo op hun tenen trapt door onkunde !!
Zeker door gebrek aan " inzichtelijk informatie ".
Al dan niet het klakkeloos overnemen van " artikelen " waarvan de schrijver 
..wel de " klokken heeft horen luiden " maar in de verste verte niet weet waar de klepel hangt !!

Mvg. 
Raimun

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Vermits ikzelf al één jaar met een depressie zit opgescheept weet ik maar al te best wat het is en zal dan ook nooit iemand op de tenen trappen, trouwens ik zou zelfs niemand die ik ken daarvan beschuldigen, veel minder diegenen die voor mij onbekend zijn. De oorzaken van een depressie zijn me dus heus wel bekend en voor interpretatie vatbaar... Zaak gesloten voor mijn part ik focus mij op de honderden bezoekers die dagelijks mijn websites bezoeken en, wat belangrijker is, blijven bezoeken omdat ze er wat aan hebben...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Trouwens, ik weet heus wel wat een negatieve levenshouding wil zeggen. Op die manier kun je inderdaad alles uit zijn verband rukken. Er wordt overigens duidelijk omschreven waar deze negatieve levenshouding in dit geval wil zeggen.

----------


## Raimun

> Trouwens, ik weet heus wel wat een negatieve levenshouding wil zeggen. Op die manier kun je inderdaad alles uit zijn verband rukken. Er wordt overigens duidelijk omschreven waar deze negatieve levenshouding in dit geval wil zeggen.


Het artikel spreekt zeer duidelijk ; over het"" bewust"" reageren ""specifiek"" op "" negatieve gedachten "" ...!!
is en blijft totaal iets anders dan " negatieve LEVENSHOUDING " 

Dit wordt 'n woorden kramerij ..we zullen er maar mee stoppen ...
mvg .

----------


## sietske763

sorry,
maar ben het met de andere MC leden eens..........
ben ook echt bekend met depressies en dit artikel gaat over gedrag.....
een heel verschil,
daar depressie mensen niet ""negatief gedrag"" hebben, eerder verdrietig en angstig en juist niet in de openbaarheid treden.
in mijn overwonnen depressies vertelde ik juist niet veel en reageerde echt niet negatief...
dit artikel gaat mi over ""negatieve mensen!""met ""negatief gedrag""

----------

